# BMW Motorrad presents Smartphone Cradle for motorcycles and scooters



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Navigating, making calls, enjoying music and much more else - the skills of modern smartphones are multiple and right made for turning out motorcycling and scootering even more comfortable and eventful. For this reason BMW Motorrad has designed a smartphone cradle being able to fasten smartphones up to a size of 5 inches quickly and safely to the handlebar clamps for optimum rider's readability and handling. Alternatively in horizontal or upright format - right as the rider likes. Mounting the smartphone cradle works by using the BMW Motorrad Navigator V's holder (special accessory, not part of the scope of delivery).

Installed in a robust plastic hardcase the smartphone is not only perfectly protected against dust and water, but offers best possible readability, too, thanks to an antireflection flex foil see-through vision panel. Power supply is made by the onboard socket (special accessory). Charging is done via micro-USB or - if available - the wireless way according to Qi standards. In this connection the necessary energy transmission is done by electromagnetic induction. A light-emitting diode informs about the charging state.

An anti-slip, vibration and shock impeding gel pad shelf ensures a safe and careful installation as well as warmth draining for the smartphone while riding.

The new BMW Motorrad smartphone cradle is likely to be available at the second quarter 2016. The price is going to be announced later.


----------

